# Who do you prefer to travel with?



## Angela (Feb 24, 2009)

Some recent threads have made me contemplate this question. I've traveled solo so long that I don't have a preference other than for traveling solo but I'm wondering which people seem to tend to prefer for traveling, guys or gals, and why?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Feb 24, 2009)

well, it doenst really depend on the gender, it depends on the person. From what I experienced, girls and guys who travel are more likely to be open minded (minus the few clingers and posers) than people who wouldnt travel.


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Feb 24, 2009)

Any one but the police..lol..


----------



## atherington (Feb 24, 2009)

Myself, I'd rather travel with a girl. I just tend to get along with them a little quicker.


----------



## kai (Feb 24, 2009)

either or, never travelled to far with a gal before...anyone who's down to earth yet a wingnut, likes to sleep in the woods and good for a conversation and will push me to push myself and be pushed and smart...oh yeah and over 18, not to say anyone under 18 is incapable of being cool but it's just by default... I don't need the liability regardless if they can look after themselves or not... 


oh yeah and I also have a preference for travelling alone a lot of the time.


----------



## bote (Feb 24, 2009)

I like traveling by myself best, but I've had positive experiences traveling with guys and gals. I've had more positive experiences traveling with guys though, maybe the fact that sex wasn't an issue (I'm not generally attracted to guys that way) helped create a deeper, more consistent level of intimacy. Because that's what I like about traveling with someone, the shared experience, understanding and appreciating another perspective.


----------



## stove (Feb 24, 2009)

I've had good experiences with both, though I would def. prefer women (I get along w/ women better, most of the time. Ex-gf exceptions...). I've only found a few guys I didn't but heads with at some point, and those whom are too passive...well, they get left behind. I tend to make the whole "not sleeping with my travel partner" thing pretty clear, but that's just to keep things uncomplicated. Of course, if it happens...it happens.


----------



## Staralar (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd say males; but only on account of the fact that-
everyone knows it's the all American dream to pick up a little girl on the side of the road, take her to the destination of your choice, & have your way with her.

Not to mention, I firmly believe that I'm more compadable with men than women, any day of the week... too much estrogen in one place is never a good thing. :]

But either way in the long run, I suppose it really doesn't matter so long as you & your partner understand the rules & regulations you have set amoung yourselves- & you both can properly adhere to them... & in addition, stimulating conversation is always a plus


----------



## stove (Feb 24, 2009)

Staralar said:


> ...the all American dream to pick up a little girl on the side of the road, take her to the destination of your choice, & have your way with her...




I dunno, I've always dreamed of a beautiful woman (or women) picking me up, taking to some remote cabin, and having a ROUSING game of chinese checkers.


Maybe it's just me...:cheers:


----------



## Ravie (Feb 24, 2009)

i like traveling with guys because i feel socially awkward around girls because(no offense to anyone who isnt this) but most of the time they're nasty, fuck anything that winks at em, cant handle drinking, sometimes dont come prepared and end up complaining about it, scare away people when spanging by being loud fucking idiots, and sometimes try to steal and swindle shit from my friends. It's all about the lack of respect, most women dont respect them selves much less other people. but dont get me wrong, i would travel with a female as long as they are nothing of the above. i just spent a week at a squat with chicks like this and i'm not too fond of it. i'm OD-ing on dumb bitch.

okay, theres my rant for the day. but i prefer traveling with guys and other dogs so my dog has a road dog too lol but i especially like guys because you can rip ass and they just look at you then try to top it by being louder.... now thats what i call family.


----------



## finn (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I typically like traveling with girls because it makes hitching that much easier. But I won't travel with idiots even if it makes travel faster, I've learned my lesson.


----------



## mkirby (Feb 25, 2009)

With you on the dumb bitch thing, ravie. Most of my friends are guys because there's very few girls I know who aren't backstabbing whores. 
The ones that aren't are fantastic, but american culture tends to breed asshole bimbos more than intellignent women, at least in my experience. Shame.


----------



## eatmonksus (Feb 25, 2009)

i dunno dr dre told me "bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks," but i still prefer women. most of my guy friends are really, uhhhhh, testosterone filled, meaning they believe one guy should be leader and all that b.s. most o my lady friends aren't like that, making it easier to get along.


----------



## sharks77 (Feb 25, 2009)

mkirby said:


> With you on the dumb bitch thing, ravie. Most of my friends are guys because there's very few girls I know who aren't backstabbing whores.
> The ones that aren't are fantastic, but american culture tends to breed asshole bimbos more than intellignent women, at least in my experience. Shame.



word...
i cant stand the whole bitchy, catty, pretentious, backstabbing, two-faced bullshit that most girls i know are so fond of.
most guys i know are way easier to get along with


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 25, 2009)

*If I do run with another, they better have a streight head on their shoulders!*
*Someone who geographically knows where they are at most times too is a must!*
*(I have traveled with guys who did not even know what state came after Texas heading east or west)!!! Now that's bad!*


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 25, 2009)

i find that when i do travel with someone else they are usually male. this happens for two reasons:
1) protection
2) i'm fucking them

there aren't as many lady travelers and most of us don't travel alone we'll travel with a "boyfriend" or whatever so it makes running into a cool lady to travel with less likely too.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 25, 2009)

and when you travel with someone your dating all you have to say when some nasty tweaker hits on you is "sorry this is my boyfriend..." and it normally ends there. instead of..." uhhh well...i'm actually into no sex before marraige, oh and i'm lesbian anyways, plus my vagina is sewn up....dont know how that happened..."


----------



## Angela (Feb 25, 2009)

Ravie said:


> and when you travel with someone your dating all you have to say when some nasty tweaker hits on you is "sorry this is my boyfriend..." and it normally ends there. instead of..." uhhh well...i'm actually into no sex before marraige, oh and i'm lesbian anyways, plus my vagina is sewn up....dont know how that happened..."



I'm trying to stop laughing right now. I've never traveled with a "boyfriend" but I have never found myself resorting to any of those lines:hysterical: but since I like to travel solo which I know is kinda weird for a gal in our society and can be very introverted I do tend to kinda stay _under the radar_ more than some travelers. A big mace canister helps too .


----------



## Ravie (Feb 25, 2009)

or pants that have blood all over the crotch is decent protection. i swear man, if i had a nickle for everytime someone hit on me.....ide have three nickles haha nah but realy, if i wanted to fuck someone ide do it, i dont need an invite every 2 hours...fucking men lol


----------



## atherington (Feb 25, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> I bet, lol...



ha ha ! Hey now Arrow, I didn't mean anything like that.


----------



## Angela (Feb 25, 2009)

atherington said:


> ha ha ! Hey now Arrow, I didn't mean anything like that.



Look what's in your profile picture with ya there! Now can see why she might have said that.:hysterical:


----------



## eatmonksus (Feb 26, 2009)

i don't know about most guys, but i rarely think about sex, and it's definitely NOT on my mindwhen i travel. i mean, scabies is one thing to deal with, but AIDS or Hep? no thank you....


----------



## Ravie (Feb 26, 2009)

haha AMEN!


----------



## Ravie (Feb 26, 2009)

haha but aren't trains kinda the same aspect to you wider?


----------



## finn (Feb 26, 2009)

Ravie said:


> haha but aren't trains kinda the same aspect to you wider?



Ouch.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 26, 2009)

awww i didnt mean it like that!!! i'm sorry wider if it sounded insulting! i'm just saying riding trains is as good as sex to some people. am i not right? fuck. i'll shut up now...


----------



## timmyredbeard (Feb 26, 2009)

Ravie said:


> awww i didnt mean it like that!!! i'm sorry wider if it sounded insulting! i'm just saying riding trains is as good as sex to some people. am i not right? fuck. i'll shut up now...



I could dig on that. For me my first train was better than when I lost my virginity. Infact if I could do my life over I would probably ride a train before I went through that horrible event again. :hysterical:


----------



## Ravie (Feb 26, 2009)

haha see! I'm not an ass! ....I just seem like one.


----------



## Nym (Mar 5, 2009)

Normally i like to travel by myself
but lately ive been wanting to find a "professional Hobo"
to travel with because im finally ready to catch my first I.M.
ive never done it before and i want to but im scared as fuck!
hoping in cali is way different then coast to coast!


----------



## Uncle Mom (Jan 1, 2011)

I go by myself a lot, I miss my old road-dogs.


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 1, 2011)

I mostly travel on my own. Once in a while I'll travel with one other person.


----------



## Sprouticus (Dec 22, 2011)

Traveling with my brother. Always the best.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 22, 2011)

Nearly all of my travels have been solo. I like being alone, but some company would be nice. Maybe if I weren't so damn picky I'd have a croogle with some doogles.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 22, 2011)

I like traveling with one person. Recently it's been my girlfriend and that's been awesome. It's also fun to travel with Nick Cofphee.


----------



## soledad (Dec 23, 2011)

i think -brothers- wins this thread.


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Jan 10, 2012)

Either, doesn't matter. I don't like to roll more than four deep if I can help it though, we had a crew of six in Ashland so hustling shit for everyone was kinda difficult but it was worth it cause they were all down ass kids. Its always me my boyfriend and whoever the fuck else we pick up oin our way =P


----------



## vagabond719r (Jan 17, 2012)

Having a road dog is like having a spouse, eventually you get tired of each other or have conflicts about where you want to go or which type of beer to get or something stupid. You end up walking away with a stab wound from a knife you bought them as a gift. Fuck road dogs, travel by yourself. Unless you wanna get laid on the road, then go ahead, have yourself a travelling partner.


----------



## Alaska (Jan 18, 2012)

I dunno, really. I like having a girlfriend with me, but that hasn't happened for a while. I definitely prefer traveling with musicians, though. The ability to play music means always having something to do. Rookie or "professional", doesn't matter.

I'll tell you who NOT to travel with, though. A couple. Just you, and a couple/two kids digging each other. That third wheel effect is pretty horrible, and pretty much everyone else can see it.


----------



## slurricane (Jan 18, 2012)

i don't like people in general
so i ride by myself
sometimes, rarely i find a cute lady to tag along
or even rarer, someone stumbles out of the bushes looking for the hop out, but those are short rides
i don't like people talking my ear off, i like cuddling with my dog and chillin, chillin chillin chachillin


----------



## earthowl (Jan 18, 2012)

Ravie said:


> and when you travel with someone your dating all you have to say when some nasty tweaker hits on you is "sorry this is my boyfriend..." and it normally ends there. instead of..." uhhh well...i'm actually into no sex before marraige, oh and i'm lesbian anyways, plus my vagina is sewn up....dont know how that happened..."


or you could just tell them to kiss your rejective ass, and they have better luck milking a 3 ton grizley with rabies. being sassy is key ive found.


----------



## eclipse (Jan 18, 2012)

I like traveling alone when I have a definite destination because its just easier and faster, but I always end up meeting other travelers and just doing whatever, which is alot more fun, and part of the reason I live this life- to see new places, absorb all the experiences I can, and to meet other travelers, people who have a story to tell, who have a passion for the raw, pure life of the homeless traveler. people who I understand and who understand me. i've traveled with some girls, not as much fun as guys, but traveling with a girl now,who is snoring with her head on my arm as I write this, which is kinda nice....I think I fell in love when she jumped from that moving boxcar without hesitation...and she's fun to be around so I guess right now I really like traveling with a chick


----------



## Nurdbrowski (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't traveld very far but the short trips I do take I like to be alone..if I do take someone with me make sure I tell thm what there in for..I hate those people that are like..wtf..I wanna go home..its cold..ext..male or female...would be nice to have a dog...btw sup jason ray.small world in a huge internet.


----------



## eclipse (Jan 18, 2012)

ha ha, 'sup sandwhichez? you still in florida?


----------

